# USB ~digital camera



## paulfrottawa (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello I'm a little tired of this.

Often when I need to plug something in nothing happens. Right now I need to get a picture off a digital camera. Last week at another home I tried to connect a wireless usb device. 

Whats going on here and why can't there be an obvious solution.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2009)

Search the forums for PolicyKit.conf, and/or look at [cmd=]man 5 PolicyKit.conf[/cmd] and /usr/local/etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf


----------



## roddierod (Sep 3, 2009)

Could it be that the camera is not recognized as a mass storage device? 

I had a Fuji digital came that plugged into usb and worked. But now I have a Cannon digital camera and I have to use gtkam to retrieve the images from it.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Sep 3, 2009)

Still it doesn't work and I notice someone posts things about usb sticks. Note I have that problem too. This has got to be the biggest fear of Freebsd.


----------



## roddierod (Sep 3, 2009)

What kind of camera is it? Do you get any output with dmesg after plugging it in?


----------



## Beastie (Sep 3, 2009)

Just an idea. Are you connecting it through an external hub or directly to a root hub? Because unfortunately FreeBSD doesn't detect devices connected through external hubs, unless you plug them in at boot-time. This holds true for all USB devices.
There was a PR but I think it hasn't been fixed yet as of 8.0-Current.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 4, 2009)

I use an usb card reader and I mounted manually. When I lost my old one I did the same with the camera (man. mount):

mount -t msdosfs /dev/xxx(da4s1)

I use  GQview to see the picture and GIMP.

Mitja
------
http://starikarp.redbubble.com


----------



## paulfrottawa (Jan 22, 2010)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Could it be that the camera is not recognized as a mass storage device?
> 
> I had a Fuji digital came that plugged into usb and worked. But now I have a Cannon digital camera and I have to use gtkam to retrieve the images from it.



###########################################

Thanks 

Starting gtkam from an xterm as root works. But starting it from a reg. user It don't. I get a message that no camera's detected. Both I need to select the proper camera in the drop down menu but still as a user it don't connect. 


Now my new sony digital cam don't need any programs because it shows up under my computer. 

Any idea's on how to get gtkam to work better.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 22, 2010)

paulfrottawa said:
			
		

> ###########################################
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Actually since I moved to 8.0, gtkam stopped working with my camera. I suspect it something to due with the new usb stack. I've never tried it as root though. I'll give that a try tonight and see if that turns up any clues.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 22, 2010)

Well gtkam works as root with my camera, but not as a normal user. Interesting....

If I figure out more I'll post it here.

UPDATE:

When I pull in the camera it creates /dev/usb/1.2.0, /dev/usb/1.2.1, /dev/usb/1.2.2
The premissions only let root read/write the device. If I manually change the permissions to allow operator to read/write then gtkam works as normal user. So now how to have these permissions set automatically?


----------



## roddierod (Jan 23, 2010)

Not sure what is wrong, but to my thinking, I have the following in /etc/devfs.rules


```
[devfsrules_common=7]
add path 'ugen*' mode 666 group operator
```

and in /etc/rc.conf


```
devfs_system_ruleset="devfsrules_common"
```

but it not having any effect.


----------



## tingo (Jan 24, 2010)

Have you restarted devfs after changing /etc/devfs.rules?

Also, using the following in /etc/devfs.rules might help:

```
add path 'usb/*' mode 0666
```


----------



## roddierod (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes, I restarted.

Tried your suggestion and even tried


```
perm	ugen1.2	0666
```

in /etc/devfs.conf because it always detects as ugen1.2, neither worked.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 25, 2010)

Upon further review - tingo suggestion seems to have worked.

I had rebooted yesterday for other reasons and this morning I connected the camera to save the images and started gtkam as a normal user and it worked.


----------

